# PTE Test



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

I wanted to ask which of these two tests: PTE and TOEFL iBT is easier ? 

I need to get 30 out of 30 in iBT writing for TOEFL. Is this doable ? Also is it possible to get 79 in each section of PTE ?

Which is more doable - Getting 30 in iBT writing ? Or getting 79 in each PTE module

Thank you
RogerQ


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

I would say nothing is easy, every test is as per international standard.

If you see people moving, its just because people were fade up with so called IELTS 0.5 scam where they were having no idea where and in which module to improve.

But overall, you will see people getting 7 or 8 overall in IELTS are getting almost same score in PTE- A as well ie 65 and 79 respectively.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> I would say nothing is easy, every test is as per international standard.
> 
> If you see people moving, its just because people were fade up with so called IELTS 0.5 scam where they were having no idea where and in which module to improve.
> 
> But overall, you will see people getting 7 or 8 overall in IELTS are getting almost same score in PTE- A as well ie 65 and 79 respectively.



Hi Piyush,

Thank you for the reply. I was wondering if the format of the test might make some difference to the perception of ease or difficulty. 

For example, in IELTS speaking, we have 3 sections, all of which have random questions about topics that you might never have thought of. This is especially the case for task 2. 

In PTE, apart from the 1st section, other sections seem to have some form of aid , such as a picture or audio lecture. Would this make it easier for certain candidates? (I am new to PTE, only started checking it since 2 days - So I am not completely sure about the format)

I also just read about the 3 second rule, where it stops recording if you cannot say something within 3 seconds of your previous word.

Are there any good practice materials available ofor PTE which you might recommend ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes...there are number of practice set availa le on website.

I recommend you to refer and go through to the thread of PTE Academic and read pages especially from 80-90

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunilpatel82 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi
I need help to improve my speaking specially for pte Academic bcoz I had given pte 2times but got overall score 52
In speaking section I am scoring 47 only and i think I need to improve this section 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sunilpatel82 said:


> Hi
> I need help to improve my speaking specially for pte Academic bcoz I had given pte 2times but got overall score 52
> In speaking section I am scoring 47 only and i think I need to improve this section
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Try to install BBC app on your smart phone, 

Read it everyday loudly.
Try to talk to your people in English.

Need to practice this speaking thing everyday.

Go to another pte thread, few people have shared their skype id, practice with them to improve english speaking.

Meanwhile, it is recommended to join some good course from British Council or PTE Training institute.


----------



## Sara87 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi guys.. i am struggling to score 65 in pte speaking which is equivalent to 7 in IELTS. However i managed to score 8.5 in IELTS test. I get poor mark in pronunciation so the overall mark falls just under 65. Any tips?


----------

